# Chrome and flash



## wokko (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey guys, was just wondering if anyone has flash-plugin going on chromium? I thought chrome built flash-plugin when you build the package. Maybe it doesn't or did I do something wrong ?


----------



## Nightweaver (Apr 26, 2011)

Flash works fine on latest Chrome for me. It picks up flash I've installed much earlier for Firefox. I guess you'll have to install Linux flash plugin and nspluginwrapper.


----------



## wokko (Apr 26, 2011)

Nightweaver said:
			
		

> Flash works fine on latest Chrome for me. It picks up flash I've installed much earlier for Firefox. I guess you'll have to install Linux flash plugin and nspluginwrapper.



Yeah I have already got that installed but still no flash.


----------



## ahavatar (Apr 27, 2011)

wokko said:
			
		

> Yeah I have already got that installed but still no flash.



The flash installation is explained in Section 6.2.3 of the handbook http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html, and the newest FreeBSD Chromium port works well with the flash installed.


----------



## Nightweaver (Apr 27, 2011)

Try this post too: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18449


----------



## wokko (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I have already installed all off (Linux, Nswrappers etc.) and just to make sure I did it properly I put it all on again but still for some reason I have not got Flash working with Chrome.


----------



## wokko (May 9, 2011)

Finally got it working with flash; all I did was deinstal chrome and then *package_add -r chromium*. Then I went to chromium in ports and updated it and chrome works with flash.


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Feb 11, 2014)

Here is how I got flash working with chromium on FreeBSD 10.0 RELEASE

Firstly, installed Firefox and got flash working there.  Directions from the handbook.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.html

Then installed chromium.

Then ran the following commands:

`mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
cd ~/.mozilla/plugins
ln -s /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so   npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
ln -s /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so   libflashplayer.so`


----------

